# Altama Plantaion Hogs



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 21, 2017)

Was thinking about checking this place out wednesday/thursday this week. Anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## b rad (Feb 21, 2017)

yea its a nice place hogs are hard to find they been trapping them


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 22, 2017)

Not many hogs.


----------

